# Apophis' pix



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello!

Finally i've got some nice pix of my T's, so i thought i'd post some!
I'll update every once in a while, when i have new good pics!
enjoy!

First up is my versi or laeta sling (look here too:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59533)






GBB






Costa Rican Tiger rump






B. emilia






P. irminia She didn't want her picture taken... :} 






B. smithi






And some pics of my favorite, my 5" P.regalis. She's such a doll! My pulchra is more of a handfull!


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice pics and T's...Looks like your P.irminia wanted to give ya a hug...lol


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2006)

She wants to give hugs all the time! she's such a sweety!!


----------



## king7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Apophis said:
			
		

> She wants to give hugs all the time! she's such a sweety!!



you first  

great collection


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2006)

No thanx!  
Thanx for the compliment!!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 23, 2006)

:drool: Very nice..I love the Avic sp.!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 24, 2006)

That first T is absoultly gorgous wow ! 
The others are not far behind ill tell ya ! Thanks for sharing ! :clap:


----------



## MindUtopia (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a very nice looking P. regalis!  Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanx all!  
Next time my mother in law visits again, and takes her camera, I'll take some pix of the other t's  
I wish i had a decent camera myself, because my genic is on it's back as we speak... Some molt pix would be nice...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 2, 2006)

*Update! Some new pix*

Hello!

I actually managed to get a molt pic after all! however, it was taken with my own crappy camera... And so are the other pix, so sorry about the bad quality... Hopefully i can borrow my mother in law's camera soon again!
anyway, here are the pix! 

A. geniculata molting






and postmolt. He's about 5" right now, and male, unfortunately 






My A.seemanni came out of it's burrow for a change! 






wasn't happy to see me though! 






And my p.irminia molted a little sooner than i expected! She's about 3,5" right now, and female!  Here she is, few days later!






Thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow ,that irminia is such a hottie ! 
im waiting on mine to molt ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 4, 2006)

Great lookin irminia :drool:


----------



## evilarachnid (Feb 4, 2006)

Very cool pics of your T's, Your brave I would never give my P.Regalis the chance to walk on my arm, very cool.:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanx people! 

My regalis is actually one of my more easy going T's! As soon as she's out, she'll just calmly walk around, no sprinting/teleporting whatsoever! 
My T's tend to have the opposite temperament of what they are supposed to have! :} For example, it seems i have the only G. pulchra in the world that will actually kick hairs! :} And my regalis is sweet, gentle and calm as can be!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello people!  

My girlfriend felt brave today! here's a pic!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2006)

*Some new pix*

Yesterday I finally got me a decent camera! So first thing i tried was to take some pix if some T's  They came out pretty nice if i say so myself! :} 

First up, my latest addition, P. murinus RCF






Next my A. genic






And a nice pic of my P. irminia






More pix will follow soon!
Thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## Mina (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that your genic is male, we can be disappointed together, mine just got sexed as a male too.  Btw, absolutely beautiful T's.  Your regalis is stunning.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanx Mina

I don't really feel too bad really, it just gives me another reason to get me another T! A FEMALE a. genic!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 3, 2006)

My G. pulchra molted today, here's a quick pic. better ones will follow as soon as he's hardened up!






And I know this is not a T, but still wanted to share his beauty!  This is my specled racer, Drymobius margaritiferus
(the pic has lost alot of detail and coloring with resizing...  )






Enjoy! I know I do!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 7, 2006)

As promised:






by the way, my mystery avic } ) that's on my first pic molted today, so expect some new pix soon! Maybe the mystery will be solved!  

thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's the mystery avic! I'm deff leaning towards a. laeta now...  





tell me what you think! thanx! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 17, 2006)

Hobby classic: B. smithi
freshly molted juvenile female


----------



## ErikH (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow!  I really like that p. murinius!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanx Erik!
It's still a sling though, so it will change color in time...


----------



## Apophis (Apr 25, 2006)

Cyclosternum fasciatum. 
She has a nice blue sheen on her femurs since last molt!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 25, 2006)

great collection you have there!  and that snake is incredible!  how big is it? :clap:


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 25, 2006)

Outstanding! Really love the B. smithi especially. Arn't they beautiful? Nice photography - what kind of camera did you go with?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanx for the replies!  
@xgrafcorex: That snake is about 3 feet in length. I have ten snakes, but this one is my absolute favorite!
@stubby8th: Even though it's not my favorite T, freshly molted B. smithi are definately gorgeous to behold! The camera i got me is a canon powershot a410. It's cheap, but it makes pretty nice macro shots!


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2006)

P. regalis postmolt
enjoy!  






thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Jun 15, 2006)

*Big Update*

Hi people!
I haven't updated this thread in a long while, and now it's time to do so! :} 

First up, some new additions:
Megaphobema robustum juvenile






Pamphobeteus nigricolor juvenile






Chilobrachys fimbriatus sling






Grammostola rosea adult female






Brachypelma albopilosum adult female






Poecilotheria ornata large sling/ juvenile






Haplopelma lividum juvenile


----------



## Apophis (Jun 15, 2006)

And now some pix of recently molted T's, and random nice shots.  

molted:
Brachypelma emilia






Megaphobema robustum:






random nice shots:
Poecilotheria regalis






Psalmopoeus irminia







That's it for now, Thanx for looking! :worship:


----------

